# Keeshonds?



## LayingWithDogs (Feb 28, 2011)

I've been considering investing in a pup. I've done a lot of research on dogs that meet my living restrictions and I'm very interesting in the Keeshond breed. 

I'd like to hear from anyone who owns or has owned one of these little guys. 

*PLEASE NOTE: I am doing my own research on these matters. This is in no means me being lazy and not wanting to find any of my own information. However, I feel like hearing testimonies from real people who've had personal experience instead of a bunch of AKC statistics would be much more helpful. *

My specific questions................... (keeping in mind I'll be getting a *female*)

- There's a lot of varied information out there. Most classify them as a medium breed, though some consider them large. What have y'all found to be the average weight?

- Realistically what are the exercise requirements? I'm not lazy and I would most definitely enjoy walking a dog. However I have some health restricting that hinder my movement. Is this a pup that needs to be walked every day, or is a couple times a week + daily play time adequate?

- I noticed their heat tolerance is relatively low. What is the wiggle room for this? I live in central California so the weather is... well... strange. Sometimes hot, sometimes cold, often muggy and humid.... etc. I don't believe in climate control so I don't use the AC. Would my Keeshond pup be miserable, or would it be OK? I mean, I have neighbors who own two large St. Bernards and are always out walking them and they seem fine. 

- I live in an apartment. I heard Keeshonds fair well in apartments. Is this true, or would the smaller space put a damper on their happy personalities? (_Please don't judge me on wanting a dog in an apartment... I am aware of the pseudo-cruelty to this notion which is why I want a pup that will be OK not having a whole lot of space to run_)

- I've noticed that many of the AKC stats say their ability to get along with other dogs is lower than average. How accurate is it? I looked up several videos on YouTube so I could see their mannerisms in action and there were ALWAYS other dogs in the video. My jogging buddy has an Aussie and I would love to bring my own puppy along, however, I don't want her to try and _eat_ my friend's dog. 

- The main reason I want a dog as apposed to a kitten is I'm interested in a watch dog. I live alone in a somewhat isolated area. My apartment is detached from the rest of the community. Statistics say they're good watch dogs. What makes them such? I want something that would bark at the door when someone's there (I despise tiny yappy dogs. I appreciate that in videos I've heard these 30ish pound dogs sound like 50 and 60 pound dogs). I realize their actual guard dog abilities are low because they're so affectionate (I'm not interested in something that goes for the jugular anyway), but can anyone personally express why they make good _watch dogs_?



Sorry this is so long! I hope I can get a response from a passionate Keeshond owner who can answer these questions!


Also, I fully plan on feeding her raw! A while back I got involved with this forum when I was looking for a new diet for my boss' elderly dog and the raw feeding community won me over. So interesting! 

ANYWAY!! I look forward to hearing from any of you!!


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

i do not have any hands on experience with Keeshonds but i did want to point out that, in my experience, all healthy dogs need to be walked at least once a day. walks provide mental stimulation and an opportunity for training and socialization that i believe should be a daily occurrence. i own a Great Dane, a notorious "couch potato" breed, and i feel guilty if she does not get two walks a day (one is usually longer, the other short).

ETA: there are exceptions of course, such as dogs who accompany their owners to work and are engaged all day long, or dogs who regularly take part in training for competitive and energy-draining events like agility.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I agree, couple walks a week is not enough exercise for any dog, but particularly if you live in an apartment. This of course depends on a particular dog and their health issues (yours of course as well), but most dogs love being outside, especially off leash where its permitted. My dog gets walked daily, rain or shine, no excuses for at least an hour, plus backyard play and hiking on weekends.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

My old roommate had a keeshond so I can help you out a bit (but he was just a pup at the time)..

They are definitely medium sized dogs. Hers topped out at around 35lb, most large dogs are over 55.

A keeshond DEFINITELY needs a daily walk.. they are no hyperactive border collie, but still a reasonably active breed, as most spitz breeds are. As well they are very very smart and need mental stimulation.. ie advanced obedience, tracking games, agility etc.

They are bad in the heat. A keeshond is designed to live in pretty cold weather. My roommate's was happiest in the middle of our Canadian winter.. -40 degrees.. and miserable in our short but fairly warm summer.

IF (and only if) they get enough exercise will they be fine in an apartment.

Any dog breed will be good with other dogs if socialized well at a young age.. and this goes along with daily dog walks, take it to the dog park often.

Ours made a terrible watchdog and didn't bark but I don't know if this is typical of the breed.. hope this helped!


----------



## LayingWithDogs (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks so much for all your help! I definitely appreciate the assistance and will bear all those things in mind. 
I think my biggest concern with her would the weather, because it can get especially muggy. The summers seem to be getting shorter and shorter but I wouldn't want her to be particularly miserable for ANY amount of time (unless it was because I was gone, hahaha!). 
I work out on a ranch and my boss likes it when we bring our dogs in if they're well behaved. I suppose this could be an exercise loophole if I know I'm not going to be feeling well later.

I'm concerned if a dog fits into my life properly at all (which is why I'm definitely not rushing into this decision). My future contains many weekend trips out of town, I work for 8 hours a day and would feel bad locking her out on the tiny patio for that time but I don't want to come home to any "accidents." I defiantly want a dog, but part of me feels I'll be setting myself up for failure... 

I hope I get to hear more from you guys! And thanks soooo much for not ragging me for wanting a dog even though I live in an apartment! I was really afraid an uber nazi would come in a rip me a new one, as I've seen done in the past to others (not on this forum).

Thanks!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

If she is going to be left outside, no. It's way way too hot. Inside with A/C would be ok.. usually if you are questioning whether or not your lifestyle is ok for a dog, it's not. I don't want to sound mean but keeshonds are a bad breed if you are not going to be giving it daily exercise (and not just play, the dog needs to be outside, running, hiking etc) and can't turn the A/C on.

I believe most any breed (maybe minus setters and pointers and border collies) are ok in an apartment with at least 1-2 hours exercise per day. Smaller dogs might be easier. Dachshunds have a very loud bark and need less exercise than a keeshond, maybe think about them?

Or just invest in a burglar alarm.. less shedding and feeding.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i live in an apartment and also have health issues.....i had looked into getting a keeshond....and then decided not to, because there were days when i couldn't walk more than a half mile and that doesn't seem to be enough for that breed...

for a lhasa apso, or shih tzu or cocker spaniel.....or a breed that is way mellow.....then a half mile should be enough....but for a spitz type breed, not so sure......

even though i have a treadmill for my dogs.....i don't know that that is enough of a substitute for a good brisk walk....or run...

that's just my opinion, though.....

i'm watching this woman with a shiba inu make it work and her dog lived in a condo for all of her life.....i thought they needed a lot of exercise..


----------



## LayingWithDogs (Feb 28, 2011)

Haha yeah thought about the burglar alarm. It'd problably be more practical but they suck at fetch.

And I understand you're not trying to be mean. I'm a realistic person. 

The likliehood is I won't be able to find a small pup that meets my needs 100%. At least not a cute one. It seems shallow, but I don't want a dog I don't find cute, and I'm not attracted to any small dogs. Corgis and Keeshonds are pretty much the closest thing that does it for me that doesn't weigh 70+ pounds. 
I'm not going to put myself into a situation where both the dog and I are miserable. I'm not cruel or lonley enough to do such a thing to an animal, I'd rather get the alarm

I appreciate all the help!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh I know what you mean about preferring larger dogs. I do, as well. My living situation doesn't really allow me to get a big one though..

So I comprimised and I do like small breeds that resemble large ones. I have a sheltie.. and am getting an italian greyhound.. both which look a lot like a collie/greyhound.

Can you get a large dog if you can get your living situation in order to get a dog? Most giant breeds need less exercise than medium ones. Most all medium breeds are bred to work.. ie run.


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

Grew up next to one.... Keesha the Keeshond. Got to know her for 10 years before we moved. She was a good dog...very distinct loud "high pitched" bark...yap. Very friendly and loved attention. LOT"S OF HAIR...so weekly grooming is imperative...I would say at least an hour a week in brushing...or your going to have a mess on your hands...and on your floor. The double coat act's as a protective barrier from bug's...element's per say...and the like...some shave the dog's but I believe it takes away from the protective ability of their coat...and they just look pathetic that way IMHO.
Keesha always got along with other dogs...but would always bark when she noticed someone was coming...and would stop when you were identified. I do not believe that she was an aggressive dog at all. 
Now I know they are extremely smart...keen dog's...and obedience will be imperative...as quick learning (while great in obedience) can also lead to unwanted "learned" behavior... our neighbor's learned this more than once with their dinner in the kitchen...and often had Keesha outside while they ate....versus training the dog from the beginning.
I would say that she was a "high energy" dog...and after about 7 y/o settled down quite a bit...always eager for a greeting...petting....and never did quiet down...but again...that's a responsibility that must be trained...as with any breed at a young age. I am a strong believer in obedience for at least a year and a half of the beginning of a dog's life. It may be "work" in the beginning...but pay's HUGE dividends in the long run.
Good luck with your search...regular exercise, training, socialization, positive re-enforcement and a lot of Love go a long way in any pet's life. Get it right the first time...and most breeds can work out for you....the difference is you.


----------



## LayingWithDogs (Feb 28, 2011)

Unfortunately I have a 30 pound weight limit  Otherwise I'd have a big pup in a second!
As you cans ee by my pic, I've got two big girls at my folk's house.

@FL Cracker: That helps so much!!


----------

